# Mulberry



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2015)

Any Ideas as to what they make out of it. 14" board checked in center. before planer and after pics. Yellower then pictured. It is hard.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2015)

Funny the sap is dark and wood is light..... backwards walnut...........


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 17, 2015)

That is funny. The sapwood of "Mulberry" is more accepting to stain, either by purpose or by natural fungus and other vectors. The Heartwood is more resistant to staining like so many other woods. The results, well they speak for themselves...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2015)

You could make a song about it....
here we go round the mulberry planks
the mulberry planks, the mulberry planks,
Here we go round the mulberry planks
So we can give Mike some thanks.




Hmm...that's really corny....nevermind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 17, 2015)

Yea that is weird, the mulberry I have cut has yellow heartwood and a much paler sapwood, maybe yours is stained by fungus like Mark said. Hey! you could make a work bench out of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 18, 2015)

Cribbage boards. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2015)

Mike that's a gorgeous piece of wood. I've cut my share of mulberry not counting bois d' arc - mostly red mulberry. Never seen that. Maybe make a large rustic box and use that for the lid.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CodyC (May 18, 2015)

Yes, that Mulberry has unusual color. As Barry noted, most of the Mulberry I've sawn had pale yellow heartwood and a light-colored, narrow band of sapwood. I gave some to a friend a while back who was going to make a bow from it. I believe Mulberry is in the same family as Bois d' Arc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the input. Do you think a water based finish will prevent it from turning brown?


----------



## CodyC (May 18, 2015)

Most likely not. Like Bois d' Arc, it will eventually turn russet red/brown with exposure to UV light and even normal oxidation.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (May 18, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks for all the input. Do you think a water based finish will prevent it from turning brown?


No, like osage orange, nothing will keep it from turning, although the change is not generally as severe as w/ osage orange (check out the bowl at the top of my osage orange page and then some stuff on the mulberry page to see what I mean).


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2015)

phinds said:


> No, like osage orange, nothing will keep it from turning, although the change is not generally as severe as w/ osage orange (check out the bowl at the top of my osage orange page and then some stuff on the mulberry page to see what I mean).


 Thanks Paul


----------

